# 2 yo QH fillies



## Horse Training Cowgirl (Aug 22, 2018)

Love the dirty grey colored one. I'm going to guess she was the one that was a lot of $$$


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they are both good looking. The black has a smaller, steeper hip and ever so slightly straighter in the hock . Meaning, I like the whole hind conformation of the dun filly better.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Ditto to tiny. The blacks back is longer. Tho her straight hind might be just stage of growth, altho dun filly doesn't look that way even tho she is butt high - which will hopefully even out yet. I really like the dun and the only thing I reckon about her is her head looks a tad big for her body - tho again, maybe a phase. I'm going to guess the black cost more.


----------



## Dash_Of_Cinnamon (Nov 9, 2020)

Horse Training Cowgirl said:


> Love the dirty grey colored one. I'm going to guess she was the one that was a lot of $$$


That's not a gray horse.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Too funny! I would have called the top one a buckskin, not a dun. I would be tickled to give $200 for either one. No matter which one is the expensive one. Did the cheap one have any health problems? If not you may go to jail for stealing! LOL


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm going to guess the bay/black is the more expensive one, only because she looks more like the Quarter Horses I am used to seeing.

BUT I love the dun and she is a super fancy color.........grulla? I admit I would probably choose the dun based on color alone. :smile:

So congrats, they are both gorgeous!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! 
The grulla is the $200 grade filly, didn't buy her at auction or rescue or anything. I have another horse from the guy who bred her that I really love so I actually sought her out. 

The black filly has Millionaire Playboy, Fast Moon Chic, Dash for Perks & Caught Me Lookin all on her papers. I bought her for a barrel horse prospect and want to futurity with her.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Grulla is one of my favorite colors, yours is a real nice one. Both are really nice horses, congrats.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Lola (the black filly) just keeps growing! 
This was just two days ago while she was having some time to learn patience in the barn.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

The buttermilk buckskin is a nice color( grulla is the same color all over) 
Did you want a bred 2 yr old ? She is still growing and now preggers? IF the brown /black is bred has she you want to train for barrels you have two years before you can really start training her. Just curious if you have had either of them color tested.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

stevenson said:


> The buttermilk buckskin is a nice color( grulla is the same color all over)
> Did you want a bred 2 yr old ? She is still growing and now preggers? IF the brown /black is bred has she you want to train for barrels you have two years before you can really start training her. Just curious if you have had either of them color tested.


I'll disagree with you on the color, she has all the trademark dun markings, for sure so not buckskin.

When I mentioned the black filly being "well bred" I meant that she has good lineage, not that she's preggo.

Neither of them have been color tested, I feel like it's a very insignificant thing to have done unless you're breeding for color.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> I'll disagree with you on the color, she has all the trademark dun markings, for sure so not buckskin.
> 
> When I mentioned the black filly being "well bred" I meant that she has good lineage, not that she's preggo.
> 
> ...


I do not see a dorsal strip on the one horse, so I did not think dun. I misread the line about the dark filly. ! Glad to hear she is not bred ! lol.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

@stevenson


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> @stevenson
> View attachment 1108570


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Now thats a dun ! she is pretty and you got a deal on her !


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

A couple more recent pictures of these two!
The black fillys withers are finally catching up to her butt!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think they are both remarkable looking animals.
What was commented on has changed as both animals are maturing.

Who cost more...._no idea. _ 
I think you have a chance to make either of these animals something extremely special a mount for different reasons...
Capitalize on their strengths and minimize their weaknesses so they remain strong and sound a very long time as a riding partner.
Enjoy the journey they each bring to you. 
🐴...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Was finally able to get this one set up for some good pictures! plus a bonus picture of her nice movement!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

She is a nice looking mare, I love her trot. Conformation-wise, her neck is a little short and her shoulder a bit steep, but she is nicely balanced. Her hind end angulation doesn't quite match the front, but she looks plenty athletic.


----------

